# Wlan Stick oder PCI E Karte an FritzBox 7490



## Don-Camilo (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
wir sind Mieter in einer Wohnung, die im Eingangsbereich/ Flur Ihre Telefondose hat. Dort haben wir auch unsere Fritz Box 7490 angeschlossen.

Seit viele Jahren ärgern wir uns damit rum, das wir Telekom Home Entertain nur mit Powerline sehen können, weil der Vermieter keine neue Dose ins Wohnzimmer verlegen will.
Mit den Speedport Powerline 100 Duo und jetzt den neuen von ZyXel PLA 5405 MIMO(hatte auch schon u.a. Develo und TP-Link alle angeschlossen) haben wir dauernd Verbindungsabbrüche, das Bild friert ein oder ich fliege aus den Online Spielen.

Was würdet Ihr machen, um eine stabile Internetverbindung hin zu bekommen ... eine neue Telefondose verlegen kommt nicht in frage und eine Kabel auf dem Flur will meine Frau nicht!

Ich habe einen PC-Desktop mit unten stehender Hardware, Win 10 64 Bit, eine Fritz Box 7490 und zwischen Router und TV / PC sind ca. 20 Meter und Tür/ 1-2 Wände.

Gibt es gutes WLAN(Stick oder Karte, USB oder USB3) oder Powerline-Adapter, mit dem wir "gutes und stabiles Internet-Verbindung" hinbekommt ... und auch Home Entertain in HD oder Onlinespiele sicher versorgen können ... also wie als wenn man verkabelt wäre  ?!

Vielen lieben Dank für Euren rat ...

LG DC

... habe zur Zeit folgende Werte an meinen Geräten(Info aus meiner FritzBox 7490 Mesh):
- Telekom Speedport 100 Duo (ca. 150 Mbit/s) leider instabil
- ZyXel PLA 5405 1.200 (ca. 300-500 Mbit/s) leider instabil
- TP-Link TL-WN821N WLAN USB Adapter (ca. 30 Mbit/s) ... ganz stabil(soweit ich das bisher sagen kann) aber zu gering


----------



## blu-skye (5. Oktober 2017)

In der Powerline-Kette limitiert das langsamste Glied die Gesamtgeschwindigkeit.
Wenn du also Speedport Powerline 100 Duo mit ZyXel PLA 5405 MIMO mischt, wirst du nicht die theoretische Speed der ZyXel  erreichen können. 
Da solltest du die alten Telekom Adapter gegen andere austauschen


----------



## Matusalem (5. Oktober 2017)

Aufgrund der verwendeten Übertragungsmedien und ihrer Eigenschaften können PowerLAN (PowerLine) und WLAN instabil sein und niedrige Datenraten haben. Sie können aber auch für die meisten Anwendungen gut funktionieren (IP-TV, Surfen, Spielen (wenn es nicht auf die letzte ms ankommt, Telefonieren). Dummerweise hat man darauf nur teilweise selbst Einfluß, da das verwendete Stromnetz, Nachbarn welche ebenfalls PowerLAN/WLAN verwenden und externe Störer außerhalb der eigenen Kontrolle liegen. Das bedeutet man kann nicht garantieren, das WLAN/PowerLAN zufriendenstellend läuft. 
Eine vorhersagbare, gleichbleibende Leistung bekommt man nur mit einer Kabelverbindung.

Was kann man selbst tun ?

- PowerLine/WLAN so optimal wie möglich installieren. Für PowerLine finden sich üblicherweise im Handbuch alle nötigen Informationen. Einen Tipp gab es schon im vorigen Beitrag diesen Threads. Bei Instabilität kann man auch testweise Stromverbraucher vom Netz trennen, um herauszufinden ob davon einer über Gebühr stört.

- Da Du schon eine FritzBox 7490 hast kannst Du per Smartphone App ausmessen wie gut die Signalqualität an verschiedenen Stellen in Deiner Wohnung ist. Am besten machst Du das für das 2,4 und das 5GHz Frequenzband. Ist der Empfangspegel optimal oder fast optimal, dann kann gerade mit dem 5GHz Frequenzband eine für IP-TV absolut zufriedenstellende Verbindung zustande kommen.

- Um einen möglichst guten WLAN Empfangs zu haben gibt es einen Satz einfacher Richtlinien für das Aufstellen des WLAN Routers. Im folgenden ein Link auf welchem Du eine Reihe davon nachlesen kannst.

Netzwerk Einrichtung - WLAN installieren

- Die empfangenen WLAN Clients sollten die aktuellen WLAN Standards unterstützen, mit wenigstens 2 x 2 SU-MIMO. Hintergrund ist das bei WLAN (übrigens auch bei PowerLAN) die Hersteller immer mit brutto Datenraten werben. In der Regel sind diese netto weit niedriger.  Somit kling z.B. 867Mbit/s  (IEEE802.11ac mit 80MHz Kanalbreite und 2 x 2 MIMO) ersteinmal gewaltig und unnötig viel. Wenn nachher netto nur 100Mbit/s herumkommen, ist man froh das man ein wenig Marge gelassen hat.


----------



## Don-Camilo (5. Oktober 2017)

...ja danke für die ersten Antworten zu meinem Problem!!



blu-skye schrieb:


> In der Powerline-Kette limitiert das langsamste Glied die Gesamtgeschwindigkeit.
> Wenn du also Speedport Powerline 100 Duo mit ZyXel PLA 5405 MIMO mischt, wirst du nicht die theoretische Speed der ZyXel  erreichen können.
> Da solltest du die alten Telekom Adapter gegen andere austauschen



... "Speedport Powerline 100 Duo mit ZyXel PLA 5405 MIMO" miteinander mischen, das passt ja gar nicht, sind nicht miteinander Kompatible! ... wir hatte zu Beginn von der Telekom die Telekom Powerlin ... und seit ein paar Wochen die ZyXel PLA5405 (bei mir instabil, kann ich vergessen)!!!


Denke mal, ich muss wohl ein "Wlan Stick oder PCI E Karte" zum Internetsurfen und spielen nehmen, ... nur welche könnt Ihr mir empfehlen...? Welche Verbindung ist stabil und hat einen guten Datendurchsatz ....???

Lieben Gruß ... DC


----------



## Matusalem (5. Oktober 2017)

Für einen PC würde ich Dir einen WLAN Client mit abgesetzter Antenne empfehlen. Sprich vom USB Stick oder PCI-E Karte führt ein Kabel zur eigentlichen Antenne.

Dadurch kannst Du die Antenne optimal positionieren und der Signalempfang wird verbessert.


----------



## Don-Camilo (5. Oktober 2017)

... und welche WLAN Client für meinen PC ist zu empfehlen  ?


----------



## Raising (5. Oktober 2017)

Was ich nicht verstehe.. warum soll dein Vermieter dir eine weitere Telefondose setzen? Das macht doch heute jeder Elektriker. Ein Hexenwerk ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Don-Camilo (5. Oktober 2017)

Raising schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe.. warum soll dein Vermieter dir eine weitere Telefondose setzen? Das macht doch heute jeder Elektriker. Ein Hexenwerk ist das auch nicht.



... der Vermieter sagt "NEIN" zu einem verlegen der Telefondose im Haus, k.a. warum!

Und zu meiner frage: ... und welche WLAN Client kann man für meinen PC ist zu empfehlen ???


----------



## Don-Camilo (5. Oktober 2017)

welchen WLAN Stick könnt Ihr mir für meine FritzBox 7490(OS 6.90) empfehlen:

Dual Band USB WLAN Stick N - 867Mbps WiFi 5GHz + 2.4GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Dual Band USB WLAN Stick N - 300Mbps WiFi 5GHz + 2.4GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
AVM FRITZ!WLAN Stick AC 430 MU-MIMO: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
AVM FRITZ!WLAN Stick AC 860 5 GHz deutschsprachige: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
CSL - Wireless AC1200 Wlan Stick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

LG DC


----------



## Matusalem (6. Oktober 2017)

Spontan würde ich persönlich die Sticks 1, 4, 5 bevorzugen, da diese IEEE802.11ac unterstützen. Jetzt hängt es von der Signalausbreitung in Deiner Wohnung ab ob Du diese zum Vorteil nutzen kannst.

Ich selbst würde mir allerdings ein Produkt wie dieses kaufen. Da kann ich die Antenne so platzieren, dass ich noch einmal 2-3 dBm gewinne.
USB 3.0 WLAN AC1200 Dual Band Netzwerkadapter | sehr: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Don-Camilo (11. Oktober 2017)

... würde die Intel Karte AC 7260 einen geschwindigkeitschub geben, bei dem Stick (kann nur die 5GHz Kanäle 36-48) habe ich jetzt eine Übertragungsrate in meiner FritzBox 7490 (Router ist ca. 15 meter entfernt) von ca. 5 GHz→263 Mbit/s ...

Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth Rev.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I Rev. 1.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

... Karte oder USB 3.0 WLAN AC 1200 Adapter ...?

Lieben Gruß ... DC


----------



## ludscha (11. Oktober 2017)

Servus,

ich habe den TP-Link Archer T9E, kostet zwar ein bischen mehr als deine Verlinkten, aber funtzt bei mir seit 2 Jahren fehlerfrei.

TP-Link Archer T9E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich hatte  vorher auch ein paar Sticks, aber ständig Verbinungungsabrisse, darum bin ich zur Karte gewechselt und seit dem ist Ruhe.

Mfg
ludscha


----------

